# Shall I use these as my new avatar and sig?



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

I took a random coloring I did a few days ago and blah blah and so I made these:





(The avatar was made really fast, nothing special)





(I spent some time on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Do you guys like 'em?
Remember, I'm still learning


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 20, 2008)

I think you should stick to your current sig and avatar.The ones you used before your current ones were cool too


----------



## Galacta (Dec 20, 2008)

Nope.  Keep that funny look with you.


----------



## War (Dec 20, 2008)

Avi is nice, sig... not so much.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

They're pretty nice, but I think you should stick with the old ones.

The color on the sig is kinda weird, but I probably shouldn't be talking...


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 20, 2008)

the sig is kinda...


----------



## Noitora (Dec 20, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> the sig is kinda...


Kinda what?


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know...


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 20, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Avi is nice, sig... not so much.


pretty much
but i liek your current avatar


----------



## Egonny (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, i'd say you stay to what you have now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 20, 2008)

I really dont like the sig to be honest, the two sides just dont go together at all and look wrong!


----------



## Ducky (Dec 20, 2008)

The sig doesnt fit with the picture..
i'd change the background green.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 21, 2008)

Well the coloring was good, in your sig maybe you should try adding something more acording to the picture (If is an anime sig try putting something of the anime, Or at least a color who mixes with the principal image,That girl is from bleach right??? it looks like she has a hollow mask   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), In that case the sig will look much better, also adding an effect to the letters will make the sig more kewl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Job Noitora


----------

